# frogs food



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

i heard frogs make good p food. do they?


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Yeah i've seen people post pics of their p's eating frogs


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

no they dont 
all frogs excrete some type of toxin that can harm or kill your piranha


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

sorry thats not what i heard.....Frogs carry toxic toxins in there body and are not good for your p's but they are yours so do what you please ..... :smile:


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

Bad idea.....would say no to that.....
Feed your Friendly P's stuff you know for sure is safe...
Later........Str8
We love our Babies!!


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Opps nevermind. Bad idea







but I have seen it before!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Makoa84 said:


> Opps nevermind. Bad idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...










yes there have been pics of this in old posts....so makoa you are right about seeing it..


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Haha i knew it!!!


----------



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

see i don't wanna do anything to hurt my p's


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Yeah I would just go with feeders. Sorry if I gave you bad info!!!


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Better to just stick with feeder and grocery bought sliced meats. There are just too many variables to worry about when going with other types of foods.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

what about tadpoles sinc eive seen petco selling them as feeders?


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Good question!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

akio525 said:


> what about tadpoles sinc eive seen petco selling them as feeders?










probably not a good idea


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

stick with the feeders if you want a show.....frogs are too risky


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

yeah, dont do it. I dropped my idea of feeding my P's some lizards that crawls at my ceiling!


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

Why would you want to feed stuff to your piranha that isn't safe??


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

FohDatAss said:


> Why would you want to feed stuff to your piranha that isn't safe??


 unfortunatly some piranha owners get their piranhas because they want death and carnage, not a good reason to get them because these people usually do not care properly for the fish, trying to feed them frogs and other foods which are not really nessesary and most likely harmfull.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

akio525 said:


> what about tadpoles sinc eive seen petco selling them as feeders?


 I suspect these were to be sold as tadpoles for people who want tadpoles/frogs, and the people at petco thought they were as feeders as petco are not really known for the quality of advice and commen sence


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

hmm, I wonder why Arrowanas dont feel the adverse effects of eating frogs. I have seen tons of pics of Aros eating frogs at Arofanatics.com


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

they might if the people there are using frogs as food they should be slapped


----------



## Liquid Snake (Jun 12, 2003)

I fed mine some packaged frozen farmraised frogmeat, they loved it. Got it at korean market $4.


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

frogs are good food.arrowanna owners use frogs and centipedes as food.very good for color.plus easy to catch at your local pond or lake with a flash light.frogs are not psionous cause fish in lakes eat them all the time.ask your dad,http://arowanaclub.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7859


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Conflicting information confuses me


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> they might if the people there are using frogs as food they should be slapped


 Why? Because they choose to feed _their_ fish live foods?

I'm not a fan of it either, but this is a piranha site - don't tell people what's right or wrong. It's their decision, not yours: you don't like it, tough luck...


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Many species of frogs are extremely toxic. Not all of them are though. More important than that though is the threat of introducing parasites. Many frogs, especially wild caught, are feeding on snails, and are thus a terrific source of flukes. If you can obtain leg meat cheaply from farm raised bullfrogs (_Rana __catesbeiana_), then you would have a source for decent protein. On a strange note, although a great many creatures will consume the bullfrog, VERY few will eat there tadpoles for some reason....


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I want to get tadpoles then just raise them

I'm only sticking to goldfish or the baby jds straight out of my tank for feeders


----------

